# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  أفكار رائعة لتعليم الأطفال معاني كثيرة

## العندليب الأسمر

*الموضوع ده شوفته في منتدي تاني وعجبني جدا* 
*وهو عبارة عن أفكار رائعة لتعليم الأطفال معاني كثيرة*

** بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم **



* فكرة الساعة المنبهة :


اشتر لطفلك ساعة منبهة جذابة الشكل زاهية الألوان كهدية له على عملٍ قام به 
ثم أخبره أنه صار كبيراً وعليه أن يستخدم هذا المنبه للاستيقاظ لصلاة الفجر .

سينشأ لديه إحساس بالمسؤولية والثقة بالنفس 
وسيحرص على أداء صلاة الفجر في وقتها ...



* فكرة ريال في الأسبوع :


معلمة تحمل هم الإسلام والمسلمين اقترحت على طالباتها التصدق بريال واحد كل يوم إثنين
من كل أسبوع .. بعد مدة , استطاعت هي وطالباتها أن يؤسسن مكتبة إسلامية في أوكرانيا أقيمت فيها
خمس حلقات لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم والحمد لله من قبل ومن بعد .

علمه هذا الشي حتى يكون لديه روح التعاون .. وحب الخير..


* فكرة دفتر الفوائد :


تجربة لفتاة في التاسعة من عمرها .. دفتر جميل ومرتب .. جمعت فيه فوائد
مما قرأت في الكتب ودونتها بألوان جميلة .. وطفلة ربتها والدتها على حب القراءة 
ووفرت لها الكتب النافعة المبسطة , فملأت وقت فراغ ابنتها بالفائدة .

علم طفلك ذلك حتى ينشأ ذو عقل كبير وثقافه رائعه




* فكرة للفائض من الأشرطة والكتب :


لديك من الأشرطة والكتيبات في مكتبتك الخاصة الكثير , قومي إليها واستخرج منها ما لم تعودي
بحاجة إليه , ثم غلفيها بطريقة جذابة وقومي بتوزيعها على الأسر الفقيرة أو قدميها
لبعض المؤسسات الخيرية , أو قدميها كهدية...أو وضعها في قسم الانتظار في عيادة ..الخ .
بذلك تكوني قد حصلتِ على أجر نشر العلم الشرعي , وأجر إدخال السرور على مسلم 
وأجر التعاون على البر والتقوى ... 
ومن الأجر ما لا يحصيه إلا الله .

علم طفلك ذلك حتى يكون محب للخير .. حسن التصرف




* فكرة العملات المعدنية :


اطلبي ممن حولك أن يجمعن مالديهم من عملاتٍ معدنية " هلل " واصرفيها في أحد أبوب الخير 
إحدى الأخوات قامت بهذه الفكرة .. 
كفلوا بها داعية لمدة سنة ... 

علم طفلك ذلك حتى يتعود على فعل الخير .. 




كيف تستفيدي من الألعاب القديمة :


حاولي أن تشتري أوراق لتغليف الهدايا و قومي أنت و أطفالك بتغليف ما زاد على أطفالك
من الألعاب و أكتبي عبارة جميلة على ورقة علقها على الهدية و إبحثي أنت و أطفالك
على فقراء الحي أو حتى الأصدقاء و أترك طفلك يقدمها لهم 

سيتعلم طفلك كيف يسعد غيره 
و يكسب الأجر بأقل تكلفة فالعمل أبلغ من الكلام .




كيف تعلمي طفلك الصدقة :


إجعلي له مصروفاً للجيب و لو كان قليل على حسب القدرة و المقدرة المادية
و إجعلي صندوق في البيت للأطفال فقط و إجعل صندوق خاص بكِ أنت و زوجك
أطلب من طفلك أن يتصدق بقدر ما يستطيع من مصروف جيبه و كذلك إفعل أنت و زوجك أيضا 
حاولي أن تتنافسي مع أطفالك في الصدقة و ملأ الصندوقين مع مراعات تشجيع الأطفال بين الحين و الآخر
ببعض الكلمات و القصص المناسبة


فلو تعلم طفلك الصدقة فقد فزتي و فاز فوزا عظيما 
فسيقضي على مرض البخل و سيتعلم مشاركة الناس في معاناتهم 
و سيتعلم كيف يتصرف بمصروفه و كيف يضعه في حقه ... 


تحياتي

العندليب

----------

